# El cosito con el nombre en el pecho



## cacarulo

En varios negocios, empresas, etc., cada vez se ve que los empleados tienen un coso de plástico con el nombre y a veces también una foto, el cual va adherido, o enganchado, a la ropa a la altura del pecho.
Pues bien, ¿tiene algún nombre el coso ese? ¿Tarjeta identificatoria, cartelito con el nombre, identificación?
Se agradecen sugerencias...


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Tarjeta de identificación, en el edificio donde trabajo tambien es necesaria para poder entrar (RFID) por lo cual tambien seria una tarjeta de acceso.


----------



## flljob

¿El cosito quiere decir la cosita?

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

En Colombia se le conoce generalmente como "escarapela".

Saludos,

PS: Informalmente también le decimos "cosito" a una "cosita". Creí que era un uso local.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

En mi empresa lo llevamos puesto, y lo llamamos identificador.


----------



## mirx

Cabeza tuna said:


> Tarjeta de identificación, en el edificio donde trabajo tambien es necesaria para poder entrar (RFID) por lo cual tambien seria una tarjeta de acceso.


 
No se cuelga, por lo que entiendo se usa como un prendedor. Me intriga saber cómo se llaman en español también, que yo sepa en México no tienen nombre ni son muy comunes.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

No dije que se colgara, aquí la verdad son bastante comunes y cada vez mas, el mio lo escondo en la billetera no me agrada la verdad me recuerda a las fiestas de cumpleaños infantiles.


----------



## mirx

Cabeza tuna said:


> No dije que se colgara, aquí la verdad son bastante comunes y cada vez mas, el mio lo escondo en la billetera no me agrada la verdad me recuerda a las fiestas de cumpleaños infantiles.


 
Pero es que no es una tarjeta, son normalmente de plástico o de otro material muy fuerte -dependiendo de las posibilidades del negocio-, la verdad no veo la forma de gurdarlas en la cartera.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Aqui tiene el mismo porte que una tarjeta de credito y que el carnet de identidad aunque es bastante mas grueso y duro de hecho es inflexible, por lo que en mi billetera tengo en el espacio de las tarjetas: Mi unica tarjrta de credito (virgen aun gracias a dios), la tarjeta rfid del transporte, y la tarjeta del edificio, la unica vez que me ha tocado usar una mas grande que una tarjeta de credito esa no podiamos guardarla por regla.


----------



## mirx

Cabeza tuna said:


> Aqui tiene el mismo porte que una tarjeta de credito y que el carnet de identidad aunque es bastante mas grueso y duro de hecho es inflexible, por lo que en mi billetera tengo en el espacio de las tarjetas: Mi unica tarjrta de credito (virgen aun gracias a dios), la tarjeta rfid del transporte, y la tarjeta del edificio, la unica vez que me ha tocado usar una mas grande que una tarjeta de credito esa no podiamos guardarla por regla.


 
Mira, a estas me refiero yo.

¿Tienen un nombre en español?


----------



## flljob

En México se llaman gafetes.

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

mirx said:


> No se cuelga, por lo que entiendo se usa como un prendedor. En inglés se llaman _name badge_. Me intriga saber cómo se llaman en español también, que yo sepa en México no tienen nombre ni son muy comunes.


 
Hola, Mirx.

Para mí todas están colgadas, como los cuadros (detalla la segunda acepción de "colgar" en la entrada del DRAE). 

Ya te contestó tu paisano sobre el uso en tu tierra. En Colombia desde que las recuerdo, quince o diez años atrás, son "escarapelas".

Saludos,


----------



## Cabeza tuna

mirx said:


> Mira, a estas me refiero yo.
> 
> ¿Tienen un nombre en español?


 

No puedo ver links externos pero cuando llegue a casa hare una excepcion e ingresare al foro para verlas


----------



## mirx

piraña utria said:


> Hola, Mirx.
> 
> Para mí todas están colgadas, como los cuadros (detalla la segunda acepción de "colgar" en la entrada del DRAE).
> 
> Ya te contestó tu paisano sobre el uso en tu tierra. En Colombia desde que las recuerdo, quince o diez años atrás, son "escarapelas".
> 
> Saludos,


 
Mi paisano, o no vio el enlace que puse, o no sabe a qué me refiero, o me está hablando de un regionalismo.

Los gafetes en México son identificaciones del tamaño de una tarjeta de crédito o más grande y normalmente se cuelgan, son de plástico y muy fáciles de fabricar. Estos se ofrecen tanto a los trabajadores como a los visitantes a una empresa. En otros lados les llaman carnets.

De las que yo hablo son mucho más pequeñas, casi como del tamaño de un botón grande, el material es caro y los visitantes no las usan ya que normalmente llevan el nombre grabado y no se puede improvisar fácilmente con cada visita.


----------



## flljob

cacarulo said:


> En varios negocios, empresas, etc., cada vez se ve que los empleados tienen un coso de plástico con el nombre y a veces también una foto, el cual va adherido, o enganchado, a la ropa a la altura del pecho.
> Pues bien, ¿tiene algún nombre el coso ese? ¿Tarjeta identificatoria, cartelito con el nombre, identificación?
> Se agradecen sugerencias...


Yo contesté a la pregunta inicial, que es la que cito, aquí arriba. La foto que nos pones no dice a qué escala está. En mi computadora se ven grandotas, y efectivamente, no sé cómo se llaman.

Saludos. Buenas noches.


----------



## Pinairun

mirx said:


> Mira, a estas me refiero yo.
> 
> ¿Tienen un nombre en español?


 

Estas, por la pinta que tienen, parecen *insignias* de las que se llevan en los ojales de la solapa.
 Nada que ver con las tarjetas de identificación o escarapelas, como indica la fotografía y dice Piraña.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Estas, por la pinta que tienen, parecen *insignias* de las que se llevan en los ojales de la solapa.
> Nada que ver con las tarjetas de identificación o escarapelas, como indica la fotografía y dice Piraña.
> 
> Saludos


 
Exactamente, yo hablaba de las que puse en mi fotografía y en respuesta a un comentario de Cabeza Tune que ya fue borrado por no estar en español, aun cuando lo puse en letra bastarda y con explicación.

Para la pregunta incial de Caraculo pues en México se llaman carnets (bastante anticuado), gafetes como dijo Flljob, o en forma génerica y creo que es lo más común, credenciales.

Edito:
Aquí hay un tema más o menos relacionado.


----------



## Malala

En inglés el cosito ese se llama badge, palabra que he oído frecuentemente para designarlo en español.

Según el Marina Orellana se traduce por insignia, distintivo, emblema, símbolo, escarapela.
 
Cordiales saludos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

prueba de envío de una fotografía desde mi ordenador.

Imagino que el identificador mostrado es el que se pone dentro de una escarapela, ¿ o no es así?

saludos cordiales


----------



## Mangato

Credencial


----------



## Malala

Mangato said:


> Credencial


 En mi pueblo las credenciales, que también sirven para identificar a las personas, se llevan en el bolsillo, no prendidas en la ropa o colgadas del cuello, pero tal vez en otras partes sí.


----------



## Mangato

Malala said:


> En mi pueblo las credenciales, que también sirven para identificar a las personas, se llevan en el bolsillo, no prendidas en la ropa o colgadas del cuello, pero tal vez en otras partes sí.


 

No discuto a lo que se llama credencial en tu pueblo.  
El DRAE dice lacónicamente que _acredita._

Además de las cartas que presentan los embajadores a los jefes de estado, aquí también llamamos _credencial  o acreditación_ a eso que se cuelgan del cuello, por ejemplo los participante en un congreso, los autorizados a acceder a cualquier evento etc.


----------



## 0scar

Credencial (de indentificación/identificatoria/etc) , la mayoría tiene broches pero algunas se cuelgan del cuello y que para eso tienen un cordón,comunes en las ferias/exposiciones donde hay que "acreditarse" para entrar.

(No habia notado que Mangato había contestado más o menos lo mismo)


----------



## Malala

Bueno, pues si en España y la Argentina se les llama credenciales, la traducción vale.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Las credenciales de las que hablais no tienen nada que ver con el "cosito" inicial del hilo.Es más,una parte de esas credenciales, es el propio identificador que se cuelga.

Ahora bien, es posible que por extensión, a ese identificador se le llame credencial(que por cierto la palabra credencial es un adjetivo).


----------



## 0scar

*Credencial* es un adj. que se usa como sustantivo y un sustantivo también, y en un contexto no muy diferente al de este hilo. 
*Identificador* es solo una adjetivo que también se usa como sustantivo.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Mirx:
Los que pones en tu foto les llamaría insignias a las que yo me refería originalmente son las escarapelas.
Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Cacarulo, tu pregunta es un poco ambigua, ¿quieres saber el nombre del estuche que porta la identificación/credencial/carnet o quieres saber como se le llama a dichas identificaciones?
Al estuche que los porta, cuando se menten en una como bolsita de plástico se le llama gafete en Sonora.

Saludos


----------



## Polizón

Hola:


Voy a dar las alternativas que se usan en el Perú:
Las que llevan enganchadas en el pecho las personas que trabajan en los supermercados o en franquicias y que sirve para identificarlos se le dice insignia.
A lo que llevamos en el pecho o enganchado en el cinturón y que sirve de identificación en una oficina se llama _fotocheck_. También sirve como tarjeta de registro de ingreso y salida o incluso como tarjeta de autorización de ingreso a determinado ambiente, pues con frecuencia tienen un código de barras o un sistema magnético para ello.
El término escarapela no se usa acá pues se asocia mucho con el símbolo patrio, que, cabe señalar se usa solamente en el mes de julio (aniversario patrio).
Finalmente, a los adornos promocionales que se llevan en la solapa o en algún otro lado de la vestimenta se les denomina pines. (Aparece también en el DPD)
Ya en materia religiosa están el detente y el escapulario, pero -claramente- no son materia de la consulta.
Carné y credencial también se entienden en tanto sirvan para identificar a la persona.

Saludos,

Polizón


----------



## Jellby

Alma Shofner said:


> *Caraculo*, tu pregunta es un poco ambigua,



Psst... ten cuidado que a lo mejor *Cacarulo* se ofende


----------



## clares3

Las que más uso son las de los congresos y se les suele llamar "acreditación"


----------



## bb008

las cosas facilitas said:


> prueba de envío de una fotografía desde mi ordenador.
> 
> Imagino que el identificador mostrado es el que se pone dentro de una escarapela, ¿ o no es así?
> 
> saludos cordiales


 

En Venezuela se llama carnet en el caso del identificador de una empresa o compañía. 

Saludos.-


----------



## ROSANGELUS

cacarulo said:


> En varios negocios, empresas, etc., cada vez se ve que los empleados tienen un coso de plástico con el nombre y a veces también una foto, el cual va adherido, o enganchado, a la ropa a la altura del pecho.
> Pues bien, ¿tiene algún nombre el coso ese? ¿Tarjeta identificatoria, cartelito con el nombre, identificación?
> Se agradecen sugerencias...


por acá, si tiene una foto, es como dice Bb, un carnet.
Pero si es el que muestran en el link, son pines institucionales, y estos generalmente no llevan foto.

En mi anterior empleo, teniamos que cargar uno de esos pines, con el logo de la empresa, y el nombre nuestro...era metálico.
En mi empleo actual, portamos un carnet, con el logo de la empresa, la foto de cada quien, el nombre y contiene un codigo que permite el acceso a las instalaciones de la empresa.

saludos
Rosa


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> por acá, si tiene una foto, es como dice Bb, un carnet.
> Pero si es el que muestran en el link, son pines institucionales, y estos generalmente no llevan foto.
> 
> En mi anterior empleo, teniamos que cargar uno de esos pines, con el logo de la empresa, y el nombre nuestro...era metálico.
> En mi empleo actual, portamos un carnet, con el logo de la empresa, la foto de cada quien, el nombre y contiene un codigo que permite el acceso a las instalaciones de la empresa.
> 
> saludos
> Rosa


 
Exactamente, en mi caso particular tengo un carnet y adicionalmente un pase electrónico que se activa para dar el acceso.

Saludos.-


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá le llamamos gafete al que se cuelga o prende (algunos lo pronuncian _gafet_); a los que indica mirx, que son los que se ponen los empleados de los hoteles (por ejemplo) yo les digo placas.


----------

